# Ok, so I just bought a CVA Optima



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

and I'm trying to find the Model and Serial Numbers so I can complete the warranty card and send it in. Is there anyone out that who has an Optima and who can tell me where the heck I can find these numbers? I've scoured the gun over and over and I can't find anything that looks like a model or serial number. HELP!

Thanks


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

There is a sticker on the end of your CVA box that shows your model number. Mine begins with the letters _CR_, followed by a set of numbers and ending in _SS_. The serial number is on the right hand side of the gun as you point it, an inch or two above the trigger. It's a series of numbers separated by dashes.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

You can take the fore end of the stock off and the serial number will be on the underside of the barrel. It only takes a quick minute. 

P.S. Nice choice in a muzzy!


----------



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks guys, I was able to find both the Model # (it didn't begin with a CR, instead it started with a PR but it made sense anyway). I found the Serial No. under the barrel after taking the barrel off. 

Another quick question for you guys, cleaned the barrel to remove the shipping grease as directed by the owner's manual but I had a hard time really getting the barrel clean. It seemed like there was quite a bit of "fuzz" from the cleaning pads that I just couldn't quite get removed. I'm hoping that this does not mean that I have a barrel that has not been manufactured well and that has snags or something down in the barrel. Have you guys had any issues like this? Is it normal? It looks like I finally got it mostly clean but it sure seemed to take a while to get all that "fuzz" out.

Anyway, thought I'd check to see what y'all thought. I can't wait to go shoot it! Muzzy season can't come fast enough!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I had a hard time getting my barrel free of the shipping grease... I just got it as clean as I could and then took it to the range. After a few trips to the range it seems like it cleans up much easier now. I am using some TC cleaning patches that were presoaked in some solvent and it only takes two patches to get cleaned up.

I'm sure your barrel is fine, but you could always get it checked by a gunsmith if it concerns you.


----------

